# Reboot after panic



## adripillo (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello, I did not know where to write it so I came here. I am having this problem since like 2 weeks. Sometimes the computer restart by itself and asks me for a "fsck" on a local disk. After that I reboot it and when almost finished starting all services it says:


```
savecore: Reboot after panic: Page Fault
```

I am using FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE. Anyone can help me find out what it is happening and if it can be fixed? Thanks.


----------



## aupanner (Jul 1, 2014)

If this system has been stable until two weeks ago and you didn't change the hardware, your hardware is probably failing.

I'd suspect bad memory or perhaps a flaky disk / controller / cable.  Any of those things will silently destroy your data.  Don't delete your backups until you have things resolved.  Don't write to the disk if you can help it.

To test memory, run the bootable ram test (http://www.memtest86.com).
If memory is good, the problem is probably the disk subsystem.

Try changing the cable and swapping the SATA port.
If that doesn't work, it's the drive or controller.
If you have an alternate controller, try that.
If it doesn't crash, the original controller is probably bad.
Swap in a new/known-good drive and see if that works. 
If it doesn't crash, the old drive is probably bad.

You can try one of the HD Testing utilities (http://www.seagate.com/support/downloads/seatools/, http://support.wdc.com/product/download.asp?level1=6&lang=en), but it might be easier to just toss the bad drive. Whatever you do, write "BAD DRIVE" with a sharpie across the top of it.


----------



## adripillo (Jul 2, 2014)

Ok. I will take a look. Thanks


----------

